# Superthrive Experiment



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

This is my 2nd grow and my 1st was a big failure. im using 400w hps, 10gal, dwc, 6plants,bagseed, ph 5.5 ppm 265, 4th day switching from something wack to FloraSeries. my plants are now 23 days old and i added 1/2tsp superthrive and i also added 1tsp of epsom salt in 8gal of water for the first time (dunno if the salt was necessary but i thought i'd try it). i hope this is not too much ST for my plants. hope they wont be fried by tomorrow but let see how this works. here are the pic b4 ST and the soil pic is a day apart. i added 2drop to 32oz then sprayed it down but i didnt notice anything the next day so i added 4 more drop and water it again and it look so much better. im mainly concentrated on my hydro. the soil mite be outside or something im experimenting on that too, well not really i just got extra sprouted. please leave all your comments and suggestion. help me experiment this stuff.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

i wonder if GH Flora is any good for soil cuz i added 3drop G,1drop M and 1drop B.  i also add soil to the top of the pot. let see how this experiment goes.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 3, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> i wonder if GH Flora is any good for soil cuz i added 3drop G,1drop M and 1drop B. i also add soil to the top of the pot. let see how this experiment goes.


You should be adding your nutrients to gallons of water in seperate jugs. Not putting it directly onto the dirt and watering it in. Read the instructions on the back of the bottles. Use half the strength for your larger strength and 1/8th the mix for your small plant.

Flora = 7.5ml per/gallon
Micro = 5 ml per/gallon
Bloom = 2.5ml per/gallon

That is half strength. 

Good luck man! I'll be watching your grow.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 3, 2007)

At this point, I don't think the SuperThrive will not do much for the Hydro plants.  It is mostly for getting the roots growing faster or helping a plant recover from severe damage.  It shouldn't hurt, but I don't think it will help much.

If the plants are not showing Mg def, don't add the Epsom salts.  The nutes you now have should do the trick.

One more thing.  Don't cut any more leaves than what you have done.  If they are blocking areas that you want to have more light, just gently tuck them under another branch or leaf. 

Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

so if i add it to the gallon jug how would i water it? sorry such noob question. i listen to a friend and he said prune prune so i pruned then lots of ppl  telling me to LST and tuck which make lots more sense. my friend had a decent weird bud. there is some buds but very skinny and the high was very weird. but hey thanks for stopping by SB and AB, nice to see u again and thanks for the vibe! ill have update pic soon let see if it show anything different 10 hour later.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

ok i have updated pic, just took it 5min ago. the plant looks greener but i did move the light down. i shoulda known better cuz it was light green now it dark green. but no nute burn didnt noticed any stress. mayb u can tell me if u see anything i dont see. ph drop from 5.5 to 4.7 so i raised it back up to 5.5. ppm 250. the new leaves from main stem growing. but not as rapid as b4. i dont know if thats cuz plants is older that why they dont grow fast like crazy but i think they look healthy.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> At this point, I don't think the SuperThrive will not do much for the Hydro plants.  It is mostly for getting the roots growing faster or helping a plant recover from severe damage.  It shouldn't hurt, but I don't think it will help much.


 when do u think i should start using superthrive? should i keep using it everytime i top off water/nute or wait?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 3, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> when do u think i should start using superthrive? should i keep using it everytime i top off water/nute or wait?


 
IMHO....I would only use ST when starting a new plant for the first 2 weeks or so to get the roots established.  After that, it is not needed unless your plant has problems.

For your plants, since you did a lot of trimming, ST is good, but I would not add any more.  Just top off your reservoir with clean, ph-corrected water.  If the leaves start to turn yellow, bump up the nutes.

Your plants are growing slower right now because they are healing themselves from all the cuts.

By the way, if you are going to flower your plants in that box, I would switch over to 12/12 next week.  It's going to get crowded.

Just my opinion...


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

good info AB, i been waiting for the flower stage, haha u make me excited now. hey i got the info from "greenmanspage" i dont know if it sound ok for me to do "You can make the plants mature in 36 days if you are in a hurry, by cutting back on the light to about 14 hours, but the plants will not be as big.
You should gradually shorten the light cycle until you reach fourteen hours. " or should i just start 12/12 and forget about the 14


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

i still havnt found the optimum level of nute for my plant. should i add more nute when i top off res until i see stress? well that way i still wont know how much nute im using. i have a TDS/EC meter and my ppm is at about 250 should i try to bump it up somemore? sorry so noob question, thankfully u guys are here. i'll get better on my next grow


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmmm....That's interesting.  My plants mature (show alternating nodes) in about 30-35 days without any light changes.  

I just go from 24/0 streight into 12/12.

Man, you are adding posts before I even have a chance to respond. LOL!

About your nutes, PPM of 250 seems low to me, but SB has more experience with that brand, I think I will let him answer that one.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Hmmm....That's interesting.  My plants mature (show alternating nodes) in about 30-35 days without any light changes.


i think i have alt. nodes but im not exactly sure how that look, i'll take lots of close up tonite. but i just recieved the hardwater today so im gonna change nute and prolly get the ppm to 1000-1400 somewhere around there, thats the nute reconmend for flora serie into 3wk grow phrase. crap, i havn't declorinize my tap water yet so i guess i have to use rain water again, so ill use the regular micro instead of hardwater one more time. what u think SB, should i try get it in that range of 1000-1400? and see how they do?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 3, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> what u think SB, should i try get it in that range of 1000-1400? and see how they do?


I've never owned a ppm meter. I wouldn't have a clue. I mix my nutes by using a 50ml beaker and a two gallon jug. I mix the strength I want and add it to the reservoir.

I've never had a problem when doing this that I couldn't recognize and adjust the nutes for.

It's a matter of experience and watching the plants closely.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I've never owned a ppm meter. I wouldn't have a clue. I mix my nutes by using a 50ml beaker and a two gallon jug. I mix the strength I want and add it to the reservoir.
> 
> I've never had a problem when doing this that I couldn't recognize and adjust the nutes for.
> 
> It's a matter of experience and watching the plants closely.


haha sorry i keep asking u the same question. do u think its ok to try the 3week strength now? or should i wait a couple of days for the plant to recover from the pruning and LST then do the 3week strength?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 3, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> haha sorry i keep asking u the same question. do u think its ok to try the 3week strength now? or should i wait a couple of days for the plant to recover from the pruning and LST then do the 3week strength?


It's really dependant on the strain and your particular grow. I always make notes of how a certain strain reacts to things. It helps in future grows.

I would try the new strength and watch the plants. Try to look at them at least once every 8 hours until you see that they aren't reacting badly. Then, judge your actions from there.

Learn from your plants. Watch them closely and they'll tell you what they need, once you've learned their language. It only takes a few crops before a big light will come on in your head and many things will seem obvious to you at last.

Be watchful.

Be patient.

Be high. hehe.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Be watchful.
> 
> Be patient.
> 
> Be high. hehe.




:rofl:
:rofl:aahahah
:rofl:
thanks for the info ill let u know how this goes


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 4, 2007)

i tried 3week strength, checked 7 1/2 hours later i didnt see any nute burn. im gonna check on it again 10 hours later. do u guys see anything i don't see?


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 4, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Hmmm....That's interesting.  My plants mature (show alternating nodes) in about 30-35 days without any light changes.


 i have some pic, hmmm i don't think i see any alt. nodes. are my plants too young or i just dont know what im looking for?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 4, 2007)

In the first picture, the branch on the left is showing Alternating nodes.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 5, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> In the first picture, the branch on the left is showing Alternating nodes.


thats one of my oldest plant. the 2 oldest is the same age. but the top right plant grow like crazy and got so bushy. the plant on the lower right are same age but grow so much slower. one possibility that the airwand was not touching the ground and the end of the wand was on teh ground? mayb wit it being off the ground nute dont circulate as good?  haha mayb im just kiddin. , i spotted some nute burn. actually on all of it. and i found something weird dunno if its bugs and eggs or soil stuff from my 1 soil plant whatever it is makes me nervous. the 2nd pic got a hole in it, i dont think i did that, but i mite of pinched it.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 5, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> In the first picture, the branch on the left is showing Alternating nodes.


 when the plant have alt nodes that mean its ready to flower?


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Yes, so to speak.That means that it's sexually mature.


----------

